

"that would be like a car" - ssp
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22that+would+be+like+a+car%22&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&client=firefox-a&gs_l=heirloom-serp.3..0i8i30l10.2597.4060.0.4425.2.2.0.0.0.0.100.189.1j1.2.0...0.0...1c.1.2TXX5vVvQQY&oq=%22that+would+be+like+a+car%22

======
ssp
This one is even better:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22like+say...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22like+saying%22+%22car%22&start=0)

------
RivieraKid
I don't understand, why is this search interesting?

------
peteforde
Sorry, what are we looking at here, exactly?

~~~
afandian
Classic Slashdot Car analogies <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_analogy>

